# Leopard, Mail et Noos/Numéricable



## awa (18 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
depuis le passage à Léopard, puis mise à jour 10.5.1, Mail 3.1 ne se connecte plus au serveur d'envoi SMTP de Noos (mail.noos.fr) auquel sont rattachés mes comptes : 
"Serveur déconnecté - La connexion au serveur «*mail.noos.fr*» sur le port 25 a expiré" alors que je n'ai modifié aucun paramètre de compte.
La réception de message ne pose en revanche aucun problème.
J'ai bien entendu réparé les autorisations, réinitialisé les paramètres (serveur SMTP, login, mot de passe) dans les préférences de compte... rien n'y fait.
Contacté finalement aujourd'hui, Noos / Numéricable m'affirme que si je peux procéder à un envoi depuis le webmail (ce qui est effectivement le cas, sans problème) c'est que les paramètres serveurs sont corrects et que c'est mon logiciel de courriel qui est en cause.
J'y perd sérieusement mon latin...
Un noosien aurait-il eu le même souci que moi ou quelqu'un a-t-il une solution à me proposer ?  Mes problèmes viendraient-ils des ports (notion que j'ai du mal à maitriser...)
Merci de votre aide !!!


----------

